# Help vetting breeder: Primrose Poodles



## hollypolly (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello! First time posting on this forum and also first time dog owner. I'm on the quest of finding a toy poodle from a reputable and ethical breeder, and boy has it been tough. Would anyone be able to tell me anything about the breeder Primrose Poodles? Primrose Poodles

They seem great, but I do find a lack of reviews concerning if they've been breeding for 40 years. Please help!

Or if you know of any great breeders in the US, please do share their names. I appreciate your help


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello and welcome !

I don’t know her personally but I haven’t seen any red flags on her website. I like some of the dogs I saw but the pictures aren’t great. I would male a list of all questions yo ask and give her a call. Talking to the breeder in person is always best.

She says she has bred out some health problems from her lines, but does she also test ?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Hello and welcome !
> 
> I don’t know her personally but I haven’t seen any red flags on her website. I like some of the dogs I saw but the pictures aren’t great. I would male a list of all questions yo ask and give her a call. Talking to the breeder in person is always best.
> 
> She says she has bred out some health problems from her lines, but does she also test ?


I checked OFA and there's quite a few Primrose dogs on it, but they don't list their breeding dogs on the website so it's still unclear if the dogs are cleared for everything before breeding. But it is a good sign something to verify with the breeder.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I wouldn't worry too much about finding reviews from the public. Joining a forum like PF is going to give you a better idea of what to look for in a breeder from enthusiast poodle owners.

Her website isn't the most informative if you're looking for certain types of information, which doesn't mean it isn't available. I also gave a quick peek at the OFA site and haven't found any current dogs testing yet. I'm sure she'll have that info but you'll want to see it on the original testing site, when it's not listed on the OFA site.

She is listed on the Western Reserve Poodle Cub site which is a good sign. Showing dogs is a good sign since that means she's taking the trouble to try to breed to the best of the breed standards, so she's investing in her poodles, not just expecting them to support her income.

I'd say it's worth your time to contact her to ask some questions.

I'm going to drop a link to a resource being developed for PF members which will give you some things to look at. Look at the Resources first, before you look at breeder listings.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


Our breeder is terrific. Her standards are beautiful and have such wonderful temperaments: Michelle Birchard, New Destiny Flourtown, PA Cleo's sire is Sam, who belongs to a member of the forum here.




www.poodleforum.com





ETA my personal checklist. This is all pretty much covered in the Buying a Puppy Safely thread, just in a point by point format:

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed. They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better. They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own. They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract. They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them. They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them. They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

*Breeding Program *
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing
or by breeding from titled parents. It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed

*Breeding Parents*
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup
Dog Search returnpage=undefined&_=2770
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing such as eyes, hips
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup https://www.ofa.org/look-up-a-dog

*Living Conditions*
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

*Puppies*
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

*Advertising*
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on the website should be provided by breeder before buying.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on.

Contact a few breeders to introduce yourself. Even if they don't have or don't offer what you're looking for, it can be a close knit community. They may know where to refer you.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

hollypolly said:


> Hello! First time posting on this forum and also first time dog owner. I'm on the quest of finding a toy poodle from a reputable and ethical breeder, and boy has it been tough. Would anyone be able to tell me anything about the breeder Primrose Poodles? Primrose Poodles
> 
> They seem great, but I do find a lack of reviews concerning if they've been breeding for 40 years. Please help!
> 
> Or if you know of any great breeders in the US, please do share their names. I appreciate your help


Welcome to poodle forum! I am not in that area and hadn't herd of them however I do like their website and I would contact them to get further information. Good luck in your search.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm actually suspicious of breeders that have reviews on sites like Yelp. That points to high volume and a focus on sales. Same goes for slick websites. And a PayPal button would send me running.

I've learned a lot since impulsively choosing Peggy, and Primrose absolutely looks like a breeder I'd be interested in chatting with further. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lydia Hill (Jul 2, 2021)

hollypolly said:


> Hello! First time posting on this forum and also first time dog owner. I'm on the quest of finding a toy poodle from a reputable and ethical breeder, and boy has it been tough. Would anyone be able to tell me anything about the breeder Primrose Poodles? Primrose Poodles
> 
> They seem great, but I do find a lack of reviews concerning if they've been breeding for 40 years. Please help!
> 
> Or if you know of any great breeders in the US, please do share their names. I appreciate your help


Hello, 

I lost my fur baby on June 18th at 18 yrs and one day old. I've had a couple of communications with Primrose and placed a deposit, just wanted to know if you chose them as the breeder for your puppy?


----------

